# Carlos Coste Chronograph review & pictorial (modem burner)



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Oris lovers,

I'm new to the Oris forum but not new to WUS. I've owned most brands and finally purchased my first Oris. I started looking for a TT1 chrono with the red/black bezel, but once I laid eyes on the Carlos Coste, I couldn't look back. The orange accents, orange lume, left side crown and pushers, all things I love. I received the watch about 3 days ago and it hasn't left my wrist.

I was very disappointed with the lack of photos of this watch online, especially from buyers. It was almost impossible to find a wrist shot or close-ups of this watch.

My initial impressions are terrific. I was very nervous about the size. I usually prefer 42-44mm watches, so the 47mm stated size was of concern. As soon as I opened the divers helmet watch box, I knew my fears were unfounded. The Carlos Coste has the "presence" of a 44mm watch, as the bezel is only 44mm from edge to edge. The flared case adds to the size on paper, but doesn't really make the watch wear like a 47mm watch. I was pleasantly surprised. I am also very happy with the comfort. The left side crown and pushers don't dig into the wrist, and the tall caseback allow the watch to rock with your wrist as it bends, so it never binds in the crook of the wrist. Due to the titanium, the weight is perfect, heavy enough to know you have a substantial watch on your wrist, but light enough to be comfortable.

The bracelet is very high quality, and uses pins and collars between links. This is the most finicky type to adjust, but also the most secure once adjusted. They will never come loose or fall out by accident like a screwed link can. The clasp is basic, and in my opinion does not match the quality of the rest of the watch. Adequate is all I can say about the clasp, maybe a bit "tinny" (I have the same complaint with Fortis watches)

The bezel has excellent feel, with 120 firm but smooth clicks. One of the better bezels I've encountered, up there with Doxa and Seiko's monster.

The dial is gorgeous, the polished markers, subtle wave pattern, and radial textured subdial all combine to present a classy, clear and high quality looking dial. Very nice.

I would like to see an outer AR coating on this watch as the crystal does have alot of reflections.

Overall I'm extremely pleased with this watch. My Doxa T-Graph has been my all-time favorite watch, and the Carlos Coste is the only watch out of over 60 that I've owned to give the Doxa some competition for top spot. That is high praise indeed.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Sgian Dubh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice and thank you for the review. That thing is certainly a monster, but it looks like it wears well. I'm glad you're enjoying.


----------



## michal (Nov 17, 2007)

This watch is massive. Thank You for these amazing pictures. I have a TT1 Titan Diver Date, which never leaves my wrist, but this would be a nice upgrade. :-!


----------



## G-Shock (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats. Wear it in great health.


----------



## burley1 (Mar 12, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> Hi Oris lovers,
> 
> I'm new to the Oris forum but not new to WUS. I've owned most brands and finally purchased my first Oris. I started looking for a TT1 chrono with the red/black bezel, but once I laid eyes on the Carlos Coste, I couldn't look back. The orange accents, orange lume, left side crown and pushers, all things I love. I received the watch about 3 days ago and it hasn't left my wrist.
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that is a watch for leftys?


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

burley1 said:


> I was under the impression that is a watch for leftys?


Nope, a watch for lefties AND people that don't like to have pushers digging into the back of their hand like me:-!


----------



## Moondogger (Dec 18, 2007)

Mark,

Great review! I bought my Carlos Coste back in September (#155 out of 2000) and have received nothing but compliments from people, even the watch fanatics and collectors. I'm a big guy (6'3" 250lbs.), so I've always needed a big watch, and this definitely fits the bill!

I have to whole-heartedly agree with you, the clasp is down-right chinsy. It looks like an after-thought on the watch and seems to made from a cheaper metal than the rest of the bracelet. Mine was also too loose when I first got the watch and had to have it adjusted so it wouldn't pop open all the time.

Two other gripes I have:

1. The bracelet scratches way too easily. I've only had the watch for only a few months now (I do wear it almost everyday), and the bracelet is already showing considerable wear and scratches. I know In can have them polished out, but my other Oris which is 4 years old doesn't scratch as easily or seems to hide the scratches better.

2. This is a big one. A few weeks after buying the watch, I noticed a chip on the edge of the blue glass on the backplate. It looked like the bracelet slammed against it and chipped the glass, which is a mystery to me because I never dropped the watch. It definitely bothered me, but I let it go. About a week ago, I noticed that moisture and dirt had infiltrated the chip and was making it more noticeable. It's a brand new watch and by now I'm really bothered by it, so I brought it back to Tourneau here in LA where I bought the watch. Of course they will need to send it back to Oris and they told me because of the Holidays, it will be at least 6-8 weeks before I get the watch back:-|.

Sooooo..... I love the watch, but I will have to see how everything turns out with this latest problem. I'm assuming the Oris factory will have to replace the whole backplate. If they try to do anything else to fix the chip, it will be unacceptable.

-Alex


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Hi Alex,

I don't know why so many swiss watches use such cheesy clasps on their watches. I find this so frustrating when I can get a better clasp on a $200 Seiko or Citizen, than on a $2000 swiss watch. Its like they all have decided that the clasp design stopped evolving in the 60's and they were not going to change it... ever.

Regarding the scratches, polished surfaces always scratch easily, but I agree that the oris seems to be more obvious. I polish mine whe it gets too much, I just use a cape cod cloth on the polished surfaces.

Sorry to hear about the back plate chip. I think this back plate, while nice to look at, is not very practical. I would have preferred to see a nicely engraved case back like Ball does, but it is a small gripe on an otherwise beautiful watch. I hope yours gets fixed up to your liking.

Happy Holidays.


----------



## cbeeches (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice pics. I love the CC. I have a Titanium TT1 date. I love it.
BTW. That CC has it all over a Doxa. No contest. Anyway, wear it always in good health.
Regards,
Jim


----------



## csheldrick (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice photos Mark, and a great review. Interesting about the collars & pins bracelet. Did you size it yourself or was it an AD/special tool job?


----------



## jhamlin38 (Feb 10, 2007)

*How about a Lume shot?!*

I like your Coste. Very nice. currently own a tt1200m diver, which i really love. the lume is fantastic, how's the lume on the Orange markers?


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

csheldrick said:


> Nice photos Mark, and a great review. Interesting about the collars & pins bracelet. Did you size it yourself or was it an AD/special tool job?


I sized it myself, but I have some experience with pins/collars from other watches and I use some basic bracelet tools. It can be tricky. If you aren't comfortable or willing to live with a scratch if you slip, then take it to a jeweller for peace of mind.


----------



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: How about a Lume shot?!*



jhamlin38 said:


> I like your Coste. Very nice. currently own a tt1200m diver, which i really love. the lume is fantastic, how's the lume on the Orange markers?


I'll try and get a lume shot up sometime soon. The lume on this watch is equal to any I've had, which is to say it is excellent! The orange glows with a slight greenish tint at first, but then becomes a nice orange glow that lasts all night. I wish the orange circle around the 6:00 subdial glowed, that would have been cool. And also they should have applied some lume to the chrono sweep tip. So close to perfect.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Very nice CC you have there Mark. I really like the orange details, very distinct. :-!


----------



## Mogiemo (Feb 23, 2008)

I just got back from my trip in Aruba, where one of my missions was to purchase a watch. I have been hunting for a ORIS diver for ages. Walking from shop to shop I even had the hefty Zenith Defy Stealth on my wrist. Out of my range but certainly a very sharp piece. Walking down the block I wandered into another store. I could not believe my eyes when i looked into the counter - number 1407 Carlos Costa Ltd.....After some serious haggeling, and some help of my bosses wife. This prize ended up on my wrist. And it is a huge watch. I have also noted the scratches on this band- I have had this watch for less than a week now - how does this Cape Cod cloth work? And for the life of me I cannot seem to make this band fit right. ARe metal bands supposed to be tight? or loose? Thanks for the input.
Great pix and comprehensive review.


----------



## allaction (Jan 9, 2008)

Lovely watch, the colours are superb, highlighted by the photo's! 

Does anyone else think that Oris have a slightly strange list of watch dedications though?

Frank Sinatra, Dizzy Gillespie and Carlos Costa (I have never heard of him, sorry) aren't names I would associate with a current watch line-up.

Anyone else?


----------



## Nostalgic (Dec 30, 2006)

allaction said:


> Lovely watch, the colours are superb, highlighted by the photo's!
> 
> Does anyone else think that Oris have a slightly strange list of watch dedications though?
> 
> ...


Coste is very appropriate for a dive watch tribute. He holds the world wecord for free diving.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Feb 10, 2007)

you can adjust the bracelet to within a half mm of your wrist size. if you're wrist is 7.25 - 7.5 inches, have one link removed, and you can micro adjust the size using the three small holes on the clasp. 
I like my watch to "flop" just a little. No way do I want it tight.


----------



## Frank85 (Jan 19, 2007)

If i could only take pictures like that LOL


----------



## XXsniperXX (Feb 25, 2008)

VERY NICE WATCH!!!! How much does it go for?


----------



## vince88 (Mar 22, 2008)

XXsniperXX said:


> VERY NICE WATCH!!!! How much does it go for?


Sniper, the watch WENT for $3195 in Canada (probably a little cheaper in the states)
The past tense is used because of the fact that you cant get it anymore even if you wanted to 
They sold out their 2000 limited pieces.

I know, it's sad. I would have gladly purchased one. 
I still have some1 looking for one, but odds are I wont be able to find it.

Your best best is probably going to be a Forum fluke for a used one or Ebay!


----------



## CRAIGSVILLE (Jan 13, 2008)

vince88 said:


> Sniper, the watch WENT for $3195 in Canada (probably a little cheaper in the states)
> The past tense is used because of the fact that you cant get it anymore even if you wanted to
> They sold out their 2000 limited pieces.
> 
> ...


You can still get one from ** no nonsponsor links **

I purchased mine 1 month ago for $2190 US + shipping to the UK + still saved myself £300 on UK price

Its a beautiful watch


----------



## Eleventh Hour (Feb 26, 2008)

Mark, Outstanding pictures and review of a Beautiful watch. Congrats!


----------



## backdoc7 (Jan 24, 2008)

Mark, will you learn how to take a picture?? lol.. dang, just once i'd like to take a picture that comes out that good.. good job. your pic's alone make me want that watch.


----------

